# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Messi rực sáng giúp Barcelona bảo toàn ngôi đầu bảng

## dinhhaianh091

* (24h.com) Thứ tư, 18/10/2011 - 10:46*

Dù các trụ cột không có được phong độ cao nhất, tuy nhiên Barcelona vẫn dễ dàng đè bẹp Racing 3-0 để bảo toàn ngôi đầu bảng Liga sau vòng 8. Messi rực sáng với một cú đúp, bàn thắng còn lại thuộc về Xavi...

Guardiola từng âu lo rất nhiều khi các trụ cột không có được thể trạng sung mãn nhất, nhưng đây là thời điểm Barcelona không được phép sảy chân. Họ phải rất vất vả mới giành lại được ngôi đầu bảng và sức ép từ Real Madrid ở phía sau là rất lớn.





Barcelona đang thể hiện một sự ổn định tuyệt đối tại La Liga
​

Giống như trận thắng Levante cách đây 2 tuần, Barcelona chơi khá ung dung và không mất quá nhiều sức. Trước một Racing đang nằm ở nhóm cầm đèn đỏ, Barcelona không gặp bất kỳ khó khăn nào để giành chiến thắng 3-0 tại Nou Camp.

Lionel Messi tỏa sáng với hai bàn thắng khá đẹp, giúp anh tiếp tục dẫn đầu danh sách Vua phá lưới Liga với 10 bàn sau 7 vòng đấu. Xavi cũng để lại dấu ấn với môt bàn thắng. Barcelona bảo toàn ngôi đầu bảng với 17 điểm, hơn đại kình địch Real Madrid ở phía sau 1 điểm.

Đây là chiến thắng thứ 3 liên tiếp của Barcelona tại Liga, trước đó là những chiến thắng 5-0 trước Atletico và 1-0 trước Levante. Các nhà ĐKVĐ cũng đạt hiệu số khá cao là 26-4 so với 24-6 của Real Madrid. Vòng 8 La Liga cũng hứa hẹn là điểm bắt đầu cho cuộc đua song mã mùa giải này.

Vắng Fabregas do chấn thương nhưng Barcelona có Iniesta tái xuất để hợp cùng Thiago, Xavi tạo thành bộ ba mỏng cơm ở giữa sân, hàng công vẫn là 3 gương mặt quen thuộc Messi, Villa, Pedro. Racing quyết định chơi tử thủ bằng đội hình 4-5-1, nhiệm vụ ghi bàn được giao cho tiền đạo Kone.






Messi tỏa sáng với cú đúp vào lưới Racing


​
Barcelona không mất quá nhiều thời gian để áp đặt thế trận và họ dễ dàng có được bàn thắng ở phút 11. Messi bật tường cùng Iniesta rồi xâm nhập vòng cấm Betis, lừa qua hai hậu vệ đối phương trước khi dứt điểm lạnh lùng hạ Tono, mở tỷ số 1-0 cho Barcelona.

Bàn thắng sớm giúp Barcelona có được tâm lý thoải mái hơn, dù họ chịu tổn thất khi Pique bị chấn thương rời sân. Phút 24, Villa chọc khe thông minh cho Messi tung cú sút khá căng từ ngoài vòng cấm, bóng chạm người hậu vệ Racing đưa bóng đi sạt cột dọc.

Nhưng Racing cũng chẳng thể kháng cực được lâu trước sức ép dồn dập từ Barcelona. Phút 27, Pedro đột phá dũng mãnh bên cánh phải rồi tạt bóng khéo dẻo vào trong, tạo điều kiện để Xavi đánh đầu nhẹ nhàng vào lưới, nhân đôi cách biệt lên thành 2-0 cho Barcelona.

Hiệp 1 kết thúc với lợi thế nghiêng về Barcelona. Sang đầu hiệp 2, Racing chơi cố gắng hơn và tạo ra được vài cơ hội đáng kể. Phút 47, Kone dứt điểm khá căng bằng chân trái buộc Valdes phải bay người hết cỡ mới có thể cản phá.





Xavi đóng góp một bàn trong chiến thắng của Barcelona
​

Barcelona đáng lẽ phải được hưởng quả 11m ở phút 61, nhưng trọng tài không nhìn thấy tình huống Messi bị truy cản trái phép. Đội chủ nhà tấn công dồn dập khiến Racing chỉ còn lựa chọn duy nhất là phải phòng ngự co cụm, nhưng họ chỉ đứng vững được ở phút 68.

Iniesta đã có sự trở lại hoàn hảo khi phối hợp ăn ý cùng Messi rồi dứt điểm dội cột dọc bật ra. Nhưng ngôi sao người Argentina đã lao vào đá bồi khá nhanh hạ Tono, đưa tỷ số lên 3-0. Đây là bàn thứ 196 của Messi cho Barcelona, giúp anh vượt qua Kubala để trở thành chân sút vĩ đại thứ hai của CLB.

Trong khoảng thời gian còn lại của trận đấu, Messi còn khá nhiều cơ hội nhưng anh không thể có được cú hattrick cho riêng mình. Dù sao, chiến thắng 3-0 để bảo toàn ngôi đầu bảng đủ khiến HLV Guardiola cảm thấy hài lòng.

* Đội hình thi đấu*

* Barcelona:  Valdés; Alves, Piqué (Abidal, 9), Puyol, Maxwell, Thiago, Xavi, Iniesta (Keita, 71), Pedro (Adriano, 73), Messi, Villa.

 Racing Santander:  Toño; Francis, Álvaro, Bernardo, Christian, Diop (Torrejón, 83), Tziolis (Edu Bedia, 55), Adrián, Jairo, Munitis, Koné (Arana, 66).




















 Thông tin điểm chuẩn năm 2011

• Rooney “mất trắng” vòng bảng Euro 2012 (14/10) 
• Bồ Đào Nha đụng Bosnia, Croatia gặp TNK ở vòng play off (13/10) 
• Bốc thăm play-off Euro 2012: cơ hội cuối cùng (13/10) 
• 11 cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất vòng loại Euro 2012 (13/10) 
• Người Pháp thở phào, BĐN thất vọng (12/10) 
• Lỡ Euro 2012, Vidic muốn chia tay ĐT Serbia (12/10) 
• sea game 26 Những tài năng “bỏ phí” của đội tuyển Anh trong lịch sử (12/10) 
• Bang tong sap huy chuong seagame 26 Ronaldinho lập công giúp Brazil ngược dòng hạ Mexico (12/10) 
• chu meo di hia 2011 Venezuela khiến Messi và đồng đội trở lại mặt đất (12/10) 
• bac si lai xe dien Nga và Hy Lạp đoạt vé dự Euro 2012 (12/10)*

----------

